# Sealing carving with deck sealer?



## whiskeyloaf (Jan 28, 2017)

I have some deck sealer left over, can I use that for my carvings? Thanks!


----------



## Nighthauk (Jan 28, 2017)

What types of carvings. Most will use a food based raw linseed oil or walnut oil for their carvings if they are food oriented. Cups, bowls, spoons.... If it is not food based then I don't see why not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskeyloaf (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry, I forgot to specify...chainsaw carving. I made a rooster out of a stump.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work, what kind of wood?


----------



## whiskeyloaf (Jan 28, 2017)

Ash


----------



## whiskeyloaf (Jan 28, 2017)

Can I use Thompson's WaterSeal?


----------



## Nighthauk (Jan 28, 2017)

I personally would use an oil based sealer. Something to sink into the wood. I am not familiar with Thompson's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

